# Broken tooth



## Bill Murphy (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, my dog Jackson just broke his upper 4th premolar or the carnassial tooth. Has any one had this experience. I have 2 options as of right now either root canal or extraction. I have no idea what to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if you get the canal, aren't you going to have to get a cap as well? 

what is the downside to just extracting it?


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i have read that extracting the tooth weakens the entire jaw...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you probably don't need to share experiences online that probably won't match up to your situation :-(

you need to see a VET SOON who specializes in canine dentistry if you want to give your dog the care it deserves

and, fwiw, you have more options than what you listed (in very general terms)

sooner or later a mod will come on and tell you to join the forum and post a bio. hopefully it will be more than a one liner


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill, you need to fill out a bit of info about your self, your dogs and your level of training. 

Here's the Member Bio's forum. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

It's a WDF requirement.

Thanks
WDF Mods


Thanks Rick!


----------

